# Breeds??



## KKeiC07 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got 2 ewes a couple months ago, both have metal ear tags and my shearer told me that means they're purebred. Does anyone have any ideas what breeds they are? 

Dolly face






Dolly side





Momma face (she's the big one with the halter on)





Momma side






Thank you so much!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not sure about breed but the tag is a Scrapie Ear tag. It has nothing to do with being Purebred or anything like that. It is law that all goats and sheep that are sold (there are a few exceptions) must have a scrapie ear tag in their ear. More info can be found Here


----------



## KKeiC07 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you! I don't mind if they're purebred or not, but that is great information


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 17, 2012)

Of course. They may be Purebred, I have no idea about sheep. lol You should read about the scrapie program for sure. And it is the law that if you sell sheep or goats from your farm then you must give them a scrapie ear tag from your farm. btw tags are free to order.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 17, 2012)

They have a Cheviot look to them.  That is a small wool breed, clean heads and legs, 
 which are not as quiet as many other breeds, very bouncy!  Wool is very soft, gets a 
good length.  They also tend to be happy with other sheep, not quite as pet-friendly  
as most other breeds.

Do work at handling them often, give a few oats for snacks to keep them friendly and scratch
their chins, so things are not as exciting when you need to do things with them like shots 
or worming, shearing them.  Cheviots have GREAT vertical leaping ability, so don't expect
that you can catch them just because you cornered one!  Much easier to have them as
friendly as possible, instead of having to chase them for handling.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with goodhors, they look like my mini cheviot, except mine has a bit of a pointier nose and the ears are a bit pointier. So maybe a Cheviot x?

Congratulations on your new sheep, they're really cute!


----------



## Karma (Sep 17, 2012)

Mama in my opinion, from her nose shape(does she have a slight roman nose? front on it looks sort of like it) and ear shape and set looks like a cheviot mule, which is typically a cheviot bred to bluefaced leicester they call them mules because of the ear shape and roman nose of the leicesters. The daughter is more typical cheviot looking but her ears are a bit larger and rounder than you usually see on cheviots so I'd guess they probably put the mom back to a cheviot ram. Mules are seen more in the UK where stratified (3 tier) breeding is more popular however some places here in the US use it as well.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 19, 2012)

Dolly looks like a Texel and Momma looks like a Cheviot.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 19, 2012)

They both look like Cheviots to me.  Some Cheviots have that "bulldoggy" type face, like North Country Cheviots.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Sep 19, 2012)

I am fairly new to the wonderful world of sheep but they look a lot like my two miniature cheviots.


----------



## KKeiC07 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oops, I guess I should clarify! They're not related  We only called her Mama cause we were told that she was pregnant when we got her (she wasn't *pouts*) 


We were calling them Thelma (now Mama) and Louise (now Dolly) because when we bought them, they stuck together, but I think that was just their fear/herd instinct, because now that they're all settled in, they don't really give a rats hiney about each other  


I don't know if you can tell in the pictures, but the 3rd sheep that I didn't ask about, is my ram. He's just over a year old (he was my bottle baby, turned one in June) and he's about the same size as Mama. Dolly is quite a bit smaller than both of them.. 


If I can find some, I'll upload a few pictures of them after they got their beauty treatment... Dolly has a VERY muscular rear end and Mama seems to have a better wool quality. Mama's wool is softer and shorter, while Dolly's was longer and the "curls" were more seperated than Larry's (my ram) and Mama's.

Oh and Mama is MUCH more vocal than Dolly, with a deep long Baaaaa... Dolly's baaa is more of a mumble. Dolly definitely does the verticle hop thing, I about peed myself laughing when I saw her "hopping" through the pasture like a deer!


----------



## KKeiC07 (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures!

Dolly on the left & Mama on the right






Dolly on the left & Mama on the right





Dolly in front & Mama in back





Everyone after being sheared - Larry on the left, Little man (the goat) Mama in the middle & Dolly hiding behind the feeder





Larry & Curly my llama 





Mama by the gate & my nosey goats head!


----------



## Fiberfling (Sep 26, 2012)

Cheviot:
http://www.minicheviot.com/

Shetland / Cheviot cross
http://www.shetland-sheep.org.uk/

Looks like Cheviot to me or a cross.

Actually she is quite large, maybe even a Montedale.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2012)

Fiberfling said:
			
		

> Actually she is quite large, maybe even a Montedale.


Yeah, I can definitely see that as a possibility.


----------

